# Good Book on Reliability of the Bible?



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Apr 2, 2016)

I just listened to MacArthur's sermon on Science and Scripture, and it was amazing. He was reconciling how what science is newly discovering has already been proclaimed in the Word of God. 

Are there any good *new* books out there that give a great defense of the Bible from this perspective? It doesn't have to be limited to the issue of science, but can include topics like manuscript reliability, geographical reliability, etc. Just a good book that is clear and precise on how the Bible is reliable and true in every area of life, and why we should believe it. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Parakaleo (Apr 2, 2016)

Dr. Michael Kruger has published some of the most sound and convincing works on reliability and canon from a Reformed, confessional standpoint.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes, Kruger:
http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Revisited-Establishing-Authority-Testament/dp/1433505002


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 3, 2016)

A third recommendation for Kruger. His book Canon Revisited and The Heresy of Orthodoxy soundly refute the Bauer/Ehrman thesis demonstrating that they are not based on any historical facts but on pure fanciful speculation that masquerades itself as scholarship.

I was reflecting upon this the other day. I don't know where I read it (and perhaps somebody knows) but there is a case around the early parts of the 20th Century where a Biblical "Scholar" was asked to lend his "expertise" to a court case offering his opinion about a legal document. The methodology (commonly accepted in the liberal theological realm) was met with utter scorn by the U.S. Court. What most liberal scholarship amounts to is a form of story-telling or mind-reading. If they didn't have Ph.D.'s in their title you'd think it was people making up stories for entertainment. The sad thing is that they actually take themselves seriously when they speculate about what Paul's real motivations were or about the documents that might have existed.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Apr 3, 2016)

Kruger seems to be really good. Are there any good books that deal with science and other categories? I would like to think I'm presuppositional, but I am intrigued by facts and proofs of God's existence, etc. What do you think of the works by guys like Lee Strobel, Ken Ham, and R.C. Sproul? Should I not invest in this area of apologetics or is this good knowledge to take in?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Apr 4, 2016)

Ryan, presuppositions are not against evidences (as in Creation science, or textual criticism, or Biblical history, etc.), it is that we are guided by and founded upon presuppositions, which are nonetheless supported and illustrated by evidences. Our presuppositions are based upon the word of God.


----------

